# Dawn of the Dead



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm kind of irked that my laziness made me miss the Dawn of the Dead remake. It looks cool, and lots of people said it was pretty good. I just can't believe it's already gone from theaters.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's still playing here. I bet you'll see a whole lot of movies coming and going in rapid succession with the summer blazing in here.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm considering the new 'Dawn' a must-own DVD. I had so much fun watching it. And the "Burt Reynolds" scene is the best. You'll see what I mean when you get it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

It was good! The movie was fast paced, compared to the original. I didn't think that I would like it, but I loved it. Can't wait for DVD. I agree, this a must own DVD.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with all of the above. The movie was pretty creepy, and was very fast paced as opposed to its original counterpart. I liked the original, but I think I liked the remake better. This movie is (as I'm sure you heard Z), very different from the original. You should keep an eye out, it may still be in select theaters. If not, keep an eye on the Cameo!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Starting with this thread and all through the summer and maybe beyond, I'm going to resurrect some of the older threads we have had going back in the past since we have new members after their inception and they didn't have a chance to post the first time around. Maybe we can drum up some serious discussions if folks know they actually exist.

I decided to bring this one that Zombie-F created over two years ago! Wow, that is digging back into the vault. Yet, this is one of my favorite modern day Horror films and I have viddied it on numerous occasions and before I get put in the ground, I expect to see it a few more hundred times.

Anyone else a fan? If so, let's hear your comments on this film. Bring up the issue of the runners vs. shamblers if you like. Let's get some Horror Movie discussion going here. :zombie:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You MOTHA! Get up! Come on!

Get down with the sickness.....    

I loved how they "Lounged" that song in the movie. TWITCHER!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> I loved how they "Lounged" that song in the movie. TWITCHER!!!!


Ooooh ****! 

"T.V. says you gotta shoot 'em in the head."

I have no idea why this movie is reviled amongst some people. There isn't even a half-way point it seems, it's either loved or hated. As if Romero is the only one who can make a zombie film. I think it's a pretty damn good flick that even GAR gives kudos to. Doesn't that tell you something? Running zombies kick ass. I would be more afraid of those that can keep pace with you than those I could leave in a cloud of dust. Both are scary, sure. But the jetting ones are definitely more so. :zombie:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I loved this remake! The first 10 minutes was absolutely brilliant and scary as hell the first time I saw it. Remakes almost universally suck but Snyder and Gunn made this one work....and work very well. :xbones:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It must also be noted that Snyder did much better in less time than Romero did about building characterization and when he was done, you cared about more characters and what happened to them than in the original. Both movies are great and I recommend both very highly. Anyone who has seen neither, get your ass to the nearest video store and rent them this weekend and then buy them! In fact, skip all that and just buy them.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ...In fact, skip all that and just buy them.


I agree. A couple of "must haves" in every fan's collection.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I just got done watching the original. It was on one of the Starz Channels tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I missed it,well I was here.
You have fun?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There are three cuts of the original. The theatrical release, the European and the extended directors cut. Which one do you think it was Forbidden? The European is the shortest version and the extended is about 2.5 hours. If anyone is interested in seeing the film, you would do yourself justice by catching the extended one. There's a box set with all versions and an extra's disc that is well worth the money you spend for it. Essential Family Viewing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have Directors cut. What scenes in it didn't appear in the theaters?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In the 2004 version or 1978 one?

In the original 78, the scenes where the police broke in the housing project and Peter and Roger were eliminating the zombies in the basement had extended scenes. The scenes where Fran and Stephen were at the police fueling station were completely restored. I think there were a few more very small snippets, but those were the more noticeable parts.

The 04 had extensions on a few gore scenes, but other than that, I think it's pretty much intact with very little of note missing. I don't seem to recall anything different on the DVD that I didn't see in the theater. :zombie:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am in agreement with you guys. The remake was definitely better. I have caught it a few times on my premium channels. I liked the fast pace they did with the zombies - they weren't just dragging around looking stoned. Definitely like the part where Andy who was the one stranded by himself on the other roof was picking them off.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think it was so much that it's better...just different. I am one of these people who like either the shamblers or the runners. It doesn't matter what they do if the movie itself sucks. Neither version did that. To this day, I have to laugh when someone makes an issue with the sprinting zombies. You mean, you have no problem with the idea of corpses _walking_ but you do with them _running?_ Suspend belief on one, but not the other? Laughable.

It should also be noted that NONE of the people who have a problem with Dawn 04 and the runners, have any issue with the ones in *Return of the Living Dead. *Huh?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sinister said:


> To this day, I have to laugh when someone makes an issue with the sprinting zombies. You mean, you have no problem with the idea of corpses _walking_ but you do with them _running?_ Suspend belief on one, but not the other? Laughable.


I think it has to do with the time the movie came out. Back with the original, that was what we expected the zombies to do was walk. With the remake and the time it was made a lot of the films had and still have that fast forward motion and I guess that is why the zombies are quicker. Just going with the times I guess.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

A valid point, but the staunch defenders of the shuffling ones have no problem with the antics performed by the dead in *Land of the Dead.* They were able to handle automatic weapons quite well with no living person "teaching" them like Dr. Logan did with Bub in *Day of the Dead.* They say Romero's undead were "evolving." I think this last is a cop-out for thin plotlines and lack of good ideas. IMHO George really needed to watch at least his first two films over and over until he saw what it was that made them so great before he proceeded with LOD. That, or really watch what Zack Snyder did with his redux to win over such a large portion of supporters of the original who thought they couldn't make the change no matter what was shown to them and in some ways much better.

Both versions kick ass. I'm for either Zombie, but I think the running ones would be much scarier to deal with.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

This is the best review I've ever read! Its called "Cancel the 2005 Academy Awards, the contest is over." by the brilliant Maddox.
Unless you're easily offended, do yourself a favor and read it: http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=dawn_rules


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

LOL! Thanks for that link, Kev! Funny **** that and so accurate. If it isn't the best review I have ever seen then it's pretty damn close. I loved it so much that I JUST HAD to post this pix when it came to Zombies who fall and what their fate is. If it wasn't bad enough you got the **** bitten out of you and you turn into High Speed Dead...










I'm still laughing my ass off!  :zombie:


----------

